

Ask HN: Why is Wordpress getting slower and slower with each version - digamber_kamat

I have realised that wordress is getting slower and slower with every new version.
The New Post use case takes around 29 seconds to fully load. And I have one of the fastest INTERNET connections.<p>What is the cause?
======
jlk
This post had so much promise. I thought maybe we'd talk about database
optimization or PHP modifications. Instead, I wager the OP is using IE7 on a
Celeron-based laptop with 2GB of shared RAM, with a Yahoo toolbar and Norton.

------
ionfish
On my (self-hosted) WordPress installation, loading the 'Add New Post' page
takes under 1.5 seconds. When static files are cached, it takes well under a
second.

Something is clearly wrong with either your connection to the server, or their
server configuration (the former seems more likely).

------
dryicerx
That's like asking, why is my car slow when I am near one of the fastest
highways...

Most likely reason is where you are hosting the wordpress app or the DB is
slow and overloaded (guessing shared hosting?)

~~~
digamber_kamat
No. I am using wordpress.com services.

The problem I guess is with too many hooks and too much of javascript that is
getting loaded. They should go for something like lazy loading I feel.

The editor in particular takes a lot of time. Wordpress is apparently aware of
this problem and asks to install Google Gears to get it loaded faster.

~~~
jeffrydegrande
Don't confuse hooks (code) with lazy loading (data).

~~~
digamber_kamat
Not confused. I guess hooks take a lot of sever's CPU while the js and things
on client side are not lazy loaded.

------
vsync
When you say you have a fast INTERNET connection do you mean it has high
BANDWIDTH or low LATENCY?

------
babyboy808
Have been using Wordpress for a good while now and it's still as fast as ever

